

A Quantum Leap in Computing - dean
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/tech/quantum-computing.html

======
brain5ide
At first I thought this was another boring article about how Quantum is
better, the "two places at the same time" thing and so on. Read them, didn't
learn anything new. Then I reached the explanation of Shore's algorithm and
things got way more interesting.

Summing it up: Quantum computing so far is about rapid decomposition. Maybe a
leap in communication systems and signal processing (hehe, regular EM waves
treated as waves just in a very fancy way). Great interview, indeed. Might
actually get my interest back to Physics coursework.

------
sravfeyn
One heck of an article!! great!

